# Coder Wanted: INTRAOPERATIVE NEURO MONITORING



## jschmutz (Oct 22, 2013)

Hi Fellow Coders,

I am a coding manager with Aviacode and I am looking for a coders with *INTRAOPERATIVE NEURO MONITORING* coding experience.


Reports to: Coding Manager
Employment status: Remote Contracted Position

*Skills and Qualifications:*

CPC certified
3+ years of current coding experience in intraoperative neuro monitoring
Commitment of a MINIMUM of 10 hours a week (may work more)

*About this position:*
I have a client that has a 4000 chart backlog of intraoperative neuro monitoring reports that need to be coded by the end of November. These are providers that did the monitoring remotely.

If you have the experience to code these types of charts, and confidence to educate the client on correct documentation, etc. then please send an email to jennifer.schmutz@aviacode.com using the subject header, "*Intraoperative Monitoring - YOUR NAME*" and in the body of the email please tell me about your experience coding and educating providers on these types of claims.

Background on Aviacode:
*Aviacode* is a coding company who uses expert coders who can maintain a 95% coding accuracy. We code for physicians, hospitals, and ASC's in their system via VPN, or on our own coding platform called Procoder. Procoder allows clients to send their medical records, op-reports, visit notes, etc., to us, to then be coded by us on our coding platform. After the reports are coded (and checked by a quality assurance supervisor) the coding results are sent back to the client either electronically where they are automatically entered into the clients system, or manually where the client will then manually enter them into their system.


----------



## Stephanie Hall (Oct 25, 2013)

I am a Registered Nurse with 23 years experience. I recently obtained my CPC. I am willing to obtain further certification if needed. I currently work in Same Day Surgery.


----------

